# courrier indesirable hotmail dans mail



## mickchauv (29 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

Nouveau switcher, j'ai un compte hotmail sur PC que je consulte avec outlook 2007 et outlook connector. Je peux recevoir mes emails mais aussi mon courrier indesirable (que j'ai besoin de visualiser avant de jeter au cas ou).

Sous Mail, je reçois mes emails hotmail sans probleme mais pas mes courriers indesirables.

Comment faire ? Sur mon iphone, j'ai du acheter une appli Mboxmail pour pouvoir consulter mes courriers indesirables. 

merci d'avance

Mick


----------



## Nunki (3 Octobre 2010)

J'ai le même problème, quelqu'un aurait un solution svp?


----------



## InitialSG (12 Novembre 2010)

Je réactive ce sujet car je m'apprêtais à poser exactement la même question.

En effet, MAIL est un gestionnaire de messagerie pratique sous bien des aspects mais je me vois obligé de consulter régulièrement Hotmail à la source pour être sûr de ne pas passer à côté de messages d'expéditeurs non déclarés comme contacts.

Quelqu'un a t-il une solution pour remédier à ce problème ?


----------



## subsole (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas de compte Hotmail.
Mais, je suppose qu'il faut arrêter le filtre _antispam_ sur ta boite Hotmail, directement sur leur serveur, il doit bien y avoir une case à cocher sur leur site.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

mickchauv a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Nouveau switcher, j'ai un compte hotmail sur PC que je consulte avec outlook 2007 et outlook connector. Je peux recevoir mes emails mais aussi mon courrier indesirable (que j'ai besoin de visualiser avant de jeter au cas ou).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Sauf erreur, il vous passez par hotmail sur Internet, là il vous faut modifier vos préférences :

En clair il faut faire à ce que les indésirables soient lisibles comme un courriel normal avec une mention spécifiant l'état de courriel indésirable.


----------

